
From PHP to Rust - dumindunuwan
Hi,<p>I am a PHP Developer who has nearly 5 years working experience from small to large PHP web application development. I started from Zend Framework &amp; JQuery UI, then worked with different frameworks like codeigniter, Yii, Laravel and now Phalcon. But on past years I saw many revolutionary changes on web technologies and tools. Twitter Bootstrap, Backbone, Angular, Node.js, NoSQL, HHVM, Hadoop, Spark, Go, React, GraphQL, Rust, Swift and etc. But still I am a PHP developer who is becoming more outdated in IT world. About 2-3 years ago I learned at least some basics of Backbone, Node but couldn&#x27;t move from PHP to Js in my carrier. Day by day I&#x27;ve become a self hated outdated web developer.<p>I believed web technologies like HTML5, CSS3 will replace native app development but it was not happened that way. I was finding a new language which I can use not only for web but also for native app development. I don&#x27;t know why but I don&#x27;t like Java &amp; Go, didn&#x27;t had a chance to learn Python. I heard about Rust and from syntax to concepts that is the language I was waiting for. But unfortunately still it is not ready for web.<p>Again I am trying to move away from PHP. I am learning Rust and blog time to time about my progress. But I really need to make it happen this time and make it faster. Please help me to make my dreams come true, guild me what I want to do if I want to move from PHP to Rust.<p>Thanks
======
ddorian43
DO NOT LISTEN TO THE FUCKING HYPE FOR FUCKS SAKE!

I don't think you can go from PHP to Rust and expect to work on the same kind
of projects! Are there any jobs in Rust for webdev currently?

Are you sure Rust is a great lang for webdev (meaning, is it worth it?)?

Regarding revolutionary tech:

1\. Bootstrap is just a theme. 2. Backbone/Angular are js libs and can be used
with whatever backed lang. 3.Node IS NOT revolutionary. 4. Nosql should be
used ONLY when needed (ex: elasticsearch when you want good search, redis when
you want really good performance, cassandra/hbase/etc when you have more data
than you can fit in a server with 1TB RAM). 5. I guess you can use HHVM with
php. 6. Hadoop, is the same as 4. 7. Spark is the same as 4. 8.Go, is at most
meh. 9. React:see 2. 10.Graphql I don't think php is blocking here. 11. Rust
is like, a better c++/c. Are you doing any c++/c/java/low-level ? 11. Swift is
not revolutionary, just a lighter objective c.

If you want a language to do everything, I'm afraid only c/java/c++ can do
that. But even though the language can, doesn't mean you client will like you
using c for your webdev project. What is this "didn't have a change to learn
python"?.

So your dream is what ? To move off PHP? And to work on what kind of projects
?

I would recommend python (since it can do daemons etc) and is easier and there
are more jobs and then go/try Rust . If you think you'll learn Rust-lang and
then either find webdev jobs in rust, or find a job hacking databases/low-
levely-stuff in it, you will find it's a little hard. (because there's no
rust-web-dev and doing low-levely-stuff is hard, you need to know data-
structures,algos,caches etc).

~~~
dumindunuwan
Hi, Thanks for the reply. I agree with you about choosing Python, for the
current job market. But I prefer Rust over Python. Also as I know many large
web applications were rewritten using Go. But I believe Rust is better than
Go, also I don't like Go without any reason :D I think rust has lot of
potential for webdev, especially for larger applications. By the way I agree
with you on most cases :)

~~~
sound_of_basker
> But I believe Rust is better than Go, also I don't like Go without any
> reason

Well...nobody can do anything then except say that you just power through Rust
tuts? What exactly are/were you expecting?

------
erik14th
Dude, don't hate yourself, and don't define yourself as a $LANG developer, if
you want to learn new languages, do so. Learn the basics start a small
project, try them out.

If you really insist on limiting yourself to a single language, PHP is just
fine, big market, not going out of business anytime soon, lil ugly, sure, but
pays your bills and has the great advantage of you already knowing it. Do not
jump ship based on hype, try stuff out, see if it's actually better.

Also, you don't need to learn python, you already know how to program. You can
probably just start writing python code and just use google if you get stuck,
start with python3 tho, saves you some trouble.

I've developed my first php website when I was around 12, worked with it for
many years, tried out lots of different languages and my conclusion is php has
some unique advantages. It's not my go-to language, but I wouldn't mind using
it.

About rust, I'm not really into low level stuff so it's one language I haven't
tried out yet, but by all means, try it out, will only make you a better
programmer, just don't marry it before the first date (:

------
EugeneOZ
Do not listen ddorian. I replaced PHP by Rust and regret nothing:
[https://medium.com/@eugeniyoz/restful-api-in-rust-
impression...](https://medium.com/@eugeniyoz/restful-api-in-rust-
impressions-63250d611d15#.j13viohu0)

~~~
ddorian43
Do you run it in async mode ? Why do you have nginx in front of it when you
can use the http-server directly (like many do in go,java land)?

~~~
EugeneOZ
1) Of course. 2) because nginx is much more mature and has protection against
some attacks.

------
siquick
Python is a great choice because it can do web dev (Django/Flask),
automation/CLI type tasks, and data analysis.

I've most definitely become a better all around coder since picking up Python
about 18 months ago - I was previously 100% PHP.

